# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Almanya'dan haberler iyi değil

## bozok

*ALMANYA’DAN KORKUTUCU AüIKLAMA*

 

23.11.2010 10:40

Hala birçok Türk için umut ve aş kapısı olan Almanya’da Türkler’in genel durumu iyileşeceğine, her geçen gün kötüye gidiyor. 

İş Ajansı tarafından yapılan bir istatistikte, Almanya’da 50 yılı deviren Türkler, bu özelliğiyle ülkeye en erken gelen göçmen grubu olmasına rağmen, en çok yardıma muhtaçlar arasına girdi.

*DüRTE BİRİ GEüİNEMİYOR*
Eski adıyla sosyal yardım, yeni adıyla Hartz IV, işsiz oldukları ya da geçimlerine yetecek kadar gelirleri olmadığı için veriliyor. Bu yardımları alan Türkler’in sayısı *437.099* olarak açıklandı. Bunların çoğunun da, ebeveyn olduğu düşünülürse, 300 binden fazla Türk ailenin yardıma muhtaç olduğu sanılıyor. Almanya’da sosyal yardım kişi başına yaklaşık olarak 330 Euro olarak hesaplanıyor. 
üocuklarda bu oran daha da düşüyor. 

Kayıtlara göre, Almanya’da yaşayan ve Alman vatandaşı olmayan, kayıtlı *1*.658.083 Türk bulunuyor. Türkler, 6.695.776 kayıtlı yabancı arasındaki en büyük oran. Toplam 74.671.338 Alman arasındaki yardıma muhtaçlık oranı yüzde 7.5 iken; 1.658.083 Türk arasındaki yardıma muhtaçlık oranı yüzde 26’yı buluyor.

*EN BüYüK NEDEN, EğİTİMSİZLİK*
Bunun anlamı, Almanya’daki Türkler’in dörtte birinden fazlasının açlık sınırında yaşadığı. Hartz IV hesaplanırken, asgari geçim standardı göz önüne alınıyor, kira yardımı, günlük gazete, kişi başına tüketilen gıda- içecek gibi oranlar hesaplanıyor ve ona göre yardım yapılıyor. Ama her durumda, bu yardımlar, belirlenen üst sınırları aşamıyor. 

Almanya’daki Türkler, yardıma muhtaçlıkta Makedon, Sırp, Bosnalı, Hindistanlı, Kosovalı, Tailandlı, Hırvat ve Karadağlılar’ın önünde bulunuyor. Türkler’den daha fazla yardım alan gruplar ise, son yıllarda Almanya’ya gelmeye başlayan ve birçoğu ilticacı olanlar. 

Türkler’in, Almanya’ya göçün üzerinden 50 yıl geçmesine rağmen bu kadar yüksek oranda yardıma muhtaç olması ise şu nedenlere bağlanıyor:

- Eğitim seviyesinin düşüklüğü.
- Yeterli düzeyde dil bilememek.
- İş hayatındaki ayrımcılık...

*BAZILARINA MALZEME OLUYOR*
Tüm bu tabloların, Almanya’daki yaşayan yabancılar üzerinde politika yapmak isteyen grupların iştahını kabarttığı da bir gerçek. Yabancılar arasındaki işsizlik ve yardıma muhtaçlık oranı arttıkça, aşırı uç örgütler, bu tabloyu her ortamda kötüye kullanarak yabancılar aleyhine programlar geliştiriyorlar.


*Odatv*

----------

